#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Attractions >  >  List of Beginner Surf Beaches in Sri Lanka.

## Bhavya

Sri Lanka is not just breathtaking nature sights, gorgeous skyscrapers, and delicious foods. Sri Lanka also one of the best beach destinations to try surfing for the first time. Here is the list of beginner surf beaches in Sri Lanka.

1) Weligama Beach
2) Unawatuna Beach
3) Hikkaduwa Beach
4) Arugam Bay Beach
5) Mirissa Beach
6) Elephant Rock Beach
7) Whiskey Point Beach

*Guys, Which is your favourite beginner surf beach in the above list?*

----------

